# EGR/CCV Things that need to be addressed



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

the intake manifold runners or swirl vanes or whatever they are called on this engine are the first victims of crud in the air intake from my experience.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Would adding an oil seperator/catch-can to the hose between the valve cover and the intake help? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes but touch any thing and GM can void the warranty.


----------

